# Asus P5QE vs DFI DK P45



## mlee49 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think I have narrowed down my mobo to these two:

Asus P5Q-E or the DFI DK p45?

Any thoughts on what I might be getting extra by going with Asus vs DFI?  Any losses?  The prices are relatively close so I just need to decide.

I'll be putting a nice e8x00 with a couple of 4850's.  I'm looking to rock a nasty CPU overclock so both will be pretty nice.  Any thoughts?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 12, 2008)

Your title confuses me a little, did you mean the P5Q-E or the P5E, which are 2 different boards.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 12, 2008)

Def. the P5Q-E


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 12, 2008)

Something I have noticed after peeking at a couple of reviews on the P5Q series boards, overclocking them can be a touch difficult (I know first hand having a P5Q3 Deluxe), but DFI has a reputation for having a complicated BIOS no matter which board you get.  The upside is both should be excellet boards, and I know one user on here has a P5Q-E and has gotten some amazing speeds with a couple of different CPU's.  I have not seen any reviews of the DFI so I cannot be sure of its exact performance.


----------



## ascstinger (Aug 12, 2008)

i have the asus' little brother, the p5q pro, and it is ridiculously stable @4ghz on low volts with my xeon


----------

